# Painting Brake Calipers



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

Im thinking about painting my brake calipers on my C4GP.
Was thinking of doing them red as the car is silver but has red in the VTR+ badges.

What would be the best paint to use to do this + what advice would you give to preparing the calipers before hand?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I used BH degreaser and then brake cleaner to clean mine and then painted using red engine lacquer. Was either Carplan or Tetrosyl (can't remember) and cost about a fiver for a tin from the local motorfactors.

Came up a treat and still looks good 2 years on.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Hammerite would be the paint of choice.


----------



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

Is that a spray can you used?
To avoid having to mask bits off & worrying about overspray, I was thinking of painting them with a brush if possible.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah, did mine with a paint brush.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Did mine with red Hammerite by brush, and it's lasted well.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

I agree I have used Hammerite in the past. Lasts a while.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

it lasts years. mine are 2 years old painted in silver hammerite, and still look fresh


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

Red looks soooooooooooooooooo tacky. But if you like it...........people won't let you out of side roads.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Teddy said:


> Red looks soooooooooooooooooo tacky. But if you like it...........people won't let you out of side roads.


Mine are red  and i didn't have a choice


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

As said above i have painted the calipers on every car i had with hammerite, brushed on after been cleaned with strong solution of fairy washing up liquid. It can cut through think grease on frying pan so takes grease and oil off brake calipers no problem


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I always use VHT paint(G2),give them a good clean first with brake cleaner or whatever you want to use .I always sand them too for the ultimate finish..


----------



## gttjames (Jul 23, 2009)

Iv used normal paint, hammerite, spray, vht paint etc - best iv found

engine enamel - trust me

various sellers on ebay of it
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-x-250ml...Material_Paint_Varnish_MJ&hash=item43aad8e3df

2nd choice would be hammerite smooth

heres how it left my engine, not got a pic of brake calipers


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Hammerite is fine for normal use.

If you track your car then you need something like VHT.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

One of my uncles works in a specialist bodyshop so i get it for nowt..The good thing about it though is it's guaranteed for life not to chip or fade.Each to they're own though.


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Hammerite smooth applied with a brush. It's all in the preparation, I probably spent 80%+ of the time on the preparation and then two coats of hammerite smooth.

I went with black, as it gives a nice look without looking too bling. I think it all depends on the paint colour of your car and wheel style/colour. I've seen a grey Z4M coupe with orange calipers that looks great.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

i to use hammerite , used some halfords own caliper paint on my bosses friends van and it took 4 coats to even get any sort of coverage


----------



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the tips & advice guys :thumb:
Think I will go with Hammerite Red, was thinking of black also but I`m after a new set of alloys also that will have some black on them, so that ruled that one out.
Thanks again


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

I found that hammerite chips off, as does the halfords caliper paint. Best I've used so far are the little pots of plasti-kote enamel paints you can get from most hardware shops.


----------

